# Code 37215



## ofhp (Oct 10, 2014)

We billed this code with modifier rt and dx code 43310
Medicare is rejecting stating invaid other dx code
I don't understand this is how we billed them since
we started,, has the rules changed somewhere down
the line.

Thanks 

Karen


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 15, 2014)

ofhp said:


> We billed this code with modifier rt and dx code 43310
> Medicare is rejecting stating invaid other dx code
> I don't understand this is how we billed them since
> we started,, has the rules changed somewhere down
> ...


Nothing has changed for the carotid stents. Did you bill anything else with 37215? Also I hope you reported this 433.10


----------



## ofhp (Oct 16, 2014)

*37215*

yes that was the only cpt code billed
and we used 43310 as the dx, I'm not
sure what you mean by reporting it

Thanks for the reply
Karen


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 20, 2014)

ofhp said:


> yes that was the only cpt code billed
> and we used 43310 as the dx, I'm not
> sure what you mean by reporting it
> 
> ...



lol by reporting I meant "used" 433.10 for the dx. And you did. I cant figure out what the problem is then. I would appeal it.


----------



## ofhp (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank You
Karen


----------

